# Saddest Songs?



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm working on a playlist that's about an hour of the most hauntingly depressing music I can find. So far, I've got 3 songs on it. What are some suggestions from FAF to kill my mood? 

So far I've got;

Mountain Goats - No Children
Reel Big Fish - Drunk Again
The Hush Sound - Sweet Tangerine*

*only because my ex made that one so depressing for me. Still might not be on the final list.

So let's help me get majorly depressed, furs!

Edit: I think I'm adding A Perfect Circle - Three Libras

Feel free to suggest anything. I like all kinds of music except hardcore/post hardcore/screamo, but I'll still give those a listen.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;G6GiYGaVEpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6GiYGaVEpg[/video]

The video will make sense at the end.


----------



## Stawks (Aug 15, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Mountain Goats - No Children



This song isn't really sad, it's more like it's really pissed off. Our love is dieing and WE DON'T GIVE A SHIT and we hope no one else does.

International Small Arms Traffic Blues off the same album is way sadder. Our love is like the border between Greece and Albania...

Anyway:

They'll Need a Crane by TMBG
More Than A Feeling by Boston
All My Little Words by the Magnetic Fields
Just The Past by Peter Bjorn and John
Crown of Love by the Arcade Fire
Rain Dogs by Tom Waits
Am I Normal? by Art Brut

Had a hard time narrowing this down. Apparently, I'm a sad motherfucker.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 15, 2010)

my sad song playlist:
Death Cab for Cutie - "What Sarah Said"
Oasis - "I'm Outta Time"
10 Years - "So Long, Goodbye"
Superchick - "Beauty from Pain"
Coldplay - "Trouble"
Bad Astronaut - "Minus"
Kan Hashimoto - "A Love Suicide"
Snow Patrol - "You Could Be Happy"
This Providence - "Let Down"
Bright Eyes - "No One Would Riot for Less"
Senses Fail - "The Priest and the Matador"
The Decemberists - "O Valencia!"


----------



## Minuet (Aug 15, 2010)

"When You Go" - Jonathan Coulton
"Standing" - _Once More, With Feeling_
"Wishing You Were Somehow Here Again" - _Phantom of the Opera_
"The Ballad" - Millencolin
"Empty Chairs at Empty Tables" - _Les MisÃ©rables_
"I Didn't Know I'd Love You So Much" - _Repo! The Genetic Opera_
"Debriefing" - _Metal Gear Solid 3_


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 15, 2010)

in the arrmmms off the angelll


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 16, 2010)

okay well this is more of a song + video but it still almost made me cry my eyes out. and not to toot my own horn or anything, but I nearly NEVER cry.
Edit: I'd say that mainly, the song makes this video.
Plus, its furry... can't beat that 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRkgH7Uu-hA


----------



## Takun (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEJpmDUMKco


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 16, 2010)

King Crimson - Epitaph
Dead Can Dance - Xavier
Death in June - Little Black Angel
Nevermore - The Lotus Eaters
Summoning - The Glory Disappears
Swans - Failure

I'm more of an angry music connoisseur to be honest, but that's what I could scrape together. Most of Death in June, Dead Can Dance and Swans' discographies are pretty somber, so dig through those if you feel you have the time.


----------



## Sid (Aug 16, 2010)

One song makes me cry every time, and I'm cynical as Dr. House himself.
ABBA â€” The Winner Takes It All

And, OMG, Pink Floyd! The Wall is the most sad and depressive album/movie I've heard/seen in my life. From the first note/frame to the last.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 16, 2010)

[yt]o22eIJDtKho[/yt]


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 16, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> Johnny Cash - Hurt


 
There we go. I'd forgotten about this beauty.


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 16, 2010)

Albums not songs, but nonetheless these need mentioning.

Leonard Cohen - Songs of Leonard Cohen
Lou Reed - Berlin
The Chameleons - Script of the Bridge/Strange Times
The Sisters of Mercy - First and Last and Always


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 16, 2010)

Can I include classical music?

[video=youtube;78k5QptbFO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78k5QptbFO0[/video]


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 17, 2010)

Nine Inch Nails - "Leaving Hope" 

[yt]l-GwX5x1cio[/yt]


----------



## Vo (Aug 17, 2010)

Eagles - Sad Cafe

It might not sound haunting or sad to most people but the wistfulness got to me.


----------



## D4FTS (Aug 18, 2010)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen 
Las Huellas - Ximena XariÃ±ana 

Sad Songs :'(


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 18, 2010)

requiem for a scene - basstronauts


----------



## Random User (Aug 18, 2010)

[yt]99EFRYQXbo8[/yt]

Written for Daron's brother, who had died.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Greenday - Wake me up when September ends

Possibly the saddest song I've heard.


----------



## iceroadlion (Sep 8, 2010)

Philadelphia by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## KyaKonami (Sep 8, 2010)

Goodbye(I'm Sorry)- Jamestown Story
Just about anything by The Used.
Maybe it's just me, but If I Was Your Vampire by Marilyn Manson sounds pretty depressing
All these things I Hate Revolve Around Me by Bullet for My Valentine
Crawling- Linking Park
The Loss- Hollywood Undead
My Black Dahlia- Hollywood Undead
Ohio is for Lovers- Hawthorne Heights
Seize the Day- Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## KyaKonami (Sep 8, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> in the arrmmms off the angelll



The ASPCA Commercials made me hate that song I either have to change the channel or run out of the room crying when that starts playing


----------



## Cam (Sep 8, 2010)

Promise to try ~ Madonna
Oh Father ~ Madonna
The funeral ~ Band of horses
Hide and seek ~ Imogen heap


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 8, 2010)

[yt]9RJsaHHI3QQ[/yt]
Actually a pretty good upbeat song after about 30 sec.


----------

